# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم مجدد

## Dr.ali

سلام
خب همونطور که همه دوستان میدونید خیل کثیری از پشت کنکوری ها به فکر گرفتن دیپلم مجدد افتادند!
اما در این راه هم خب مشکلات خودش رو داره!
من از شنبه23 خرداد افتادم دنبال ترمیم معدل و...
اول اینکه 23 خردادماه مراجعه کردم شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش (خیابان سمیه) و گفتم که همونطور که مسئولین وعده دادند برای ثبت درخواست ترمیم معدل میخوام اقدام کنم،
مسئول محترم که اونجا بود گفت تا حالا چندین مورد درخواست ثبت شده اما کمیسیون مربوطه با هیچکدوم موافقت نکرده! :Yahoo (2): از همینجا بود که فهمیدم باید کلاً قید ترمیم رو زد...

خب رفتم سراغ دیپلم مجدد! مراجعه کردم به اداره آموزش و پرورش منطقه و در خواستم رو شرح دادم! گفتند که *برای اخذ دیپلم معدل دار، باید واحدها رو برات تطبیق بزنم و شما شهریور امسال فقط 8 واحد میتونی برداری!*
خیلی جا خوردم...با معاونت آموزش متوسطه آموزش و پرورش (برادر بسیجی منتظری) تماس گرفتم و ماجرا رو شرح دادم...تأکید کردند که *داوطلبان آزاد در شهریور ماه هیچ محدودیتی برای اخذ واحد ندارند*... :Yahoo (76): 
سه شنبه(26 خردادماه) قبل از مراسم تشییع شهدای غواص رفتم خدمت ایشون! خیلی با ادب و احترام و به گرمی منو تحویل گرفتند! بهشون گفتم ماجرا اینه و خیل عظیم پشت کنکوری ها به این راه امید دارن! :Yahoo (22): 
همونجا مصوبه شؤرای عالی رو نشون دادند...*طبق موبه 729 شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش، بند 1-2-4 هیچ محدودیتی برای اخذ واحد شامل حال داوطلبان آزاد دیپلم مجدد نمی گردد!
*
خلاصه اومدم این خبر رو بدم که اگه پیش کارشناس(کارنشناس!) مربوطه رفتید و گفت 8 واحد...درجا بزنید تو دهنش! :Yahoo (1): البته نزنید هم بهتره...خشونت کم تر، سرعت رسیدگی بیشتر!

اگر هم مشکلی براتون پیش اومد، با شماره 82285166-021، جناب آقای منتظری تماس بگیرید و مشکل یا سؤالتون رو شرح بدید...
سؤالی بود در خدمتم...

یا علی

----------


## artim

این تاپیک ادغام بشه
لطفا پستتو منتقل کن در تاپیک های قبلی مربوط به دیپلم

----------


## hamed70t

میشه دوبار دیپلم گرفت؟

تو این تاپیک میتونی ادامه بدی  :Y (694):

----------

